# Pregnant Cichlid...Do I separate or leave in general tank?



## LTrue

Hi all! We're excited...we're going to have babies! YAY! 
However this wasn't exactly a planned pregnancy if ya know what I mean...LOL

We have 9 Africans in a 55 g. tank. She looks like she could have them any minute, every time she opens her mouth up the slightest bit you can see them in there.

We're wondering if we should quickly transport her to an empty 35 gallon we have (it's been cycling so that we could pick up new fish this weekend) or should we leave her where she is in the 55 gallon and hope for the best? 
I've read conflicting things with regards to survival of the babies. I don't know if the stress of moving her now would cause her to swallow the babies or exactly how that works. Is it better to move her and risk it or leave her in the general tank and risk her babies being eaten?
What do you recommend? 
Thanks in advance!
Lisa


----------



## cevvin

I usually move my females, if you plan on trying to keep the whole brood, I suggest moving her, they will quickly become a snack in the main tank. How long has she been holding?


----------



## LTrue

Thanks for the suggestion!

When you say "how long has she been holding"...do you mean how long since she began carrying the eggs? 
We actually saw the whole process begin about 2 1/2 weeks ago (the eggs...etc). She's kept her mouth super tight these last two weeks but sometime yesterday she began to open it occasionally. Enough that we can see in and we can see the fry. She's also taking tiny flakes of food.

You think we'd do best to move her? Will it be too stressful? If we move her how long should we keep her and the lil' ones separate from the main tank?


----------



## LTrue

Thanks for the suggestion!

When you say "how long has she been holding"...do you mean how long since she began carrying the eggs? 
We actually saw the whole process begin about 2 1/2 weeks ago (the eggs...etc). She's kept her mouth super tight these last two weeks but sometime yesterday she began to open it occasionally. Enough that we can see in and we can see the fry. She's also taking tiny flakes of food.

You think we'd do best to move her? Will it be too stressful? If we move her how long should we keep her and the lil' ones separate from the main tank?


----------



## cevvin

If its been 2 1/2 weeks the yolk sac should be fully dissolved and the fry are ready to live on their own. I would put her in a tank by herself, or strip her. Then let mommy recoup for a bit without the babies before the main tank. Let her eat some meals and regain some strength.

Just dont make the move to stressful and it won't be. Do a big water change, and use something to separate her from the rest of the fish (i use a piece of spare plexi) so that you can gently net her. Then make sure you hold her in the net so she doesn't jump out. Make sure the water is the same temp and nitrates are low. If you feel comfortable stripping, watch some videos (lots on you-tube) and give it a go, if not, let her spit. But dont leave her in the same tank with the babies for more than a day or two other wise the babies become a quick snack. Good Luck.


----------



## LTrue

Thanks! We will. 
One last question and forgive me if it's a silly one but do we run a risk of the fry being sucked in to the filter? 
They seem just about the right size to be sucked up in there.


----------



## cevvin

Yes, put some filter floss, or stocking around it for a bit. They need a bit of time to learn how to swim lol and they grow fast as well. Just take it off and rinse it if it gets nasty.


----------



## LTrue

Sorry with yet again another question. We've really been fairly ignorant to everything that we could be doing with this tank I guess. WOW. I'm blown away by the amount of info and ideas on this site. We're off to the fish store this afternoon. 
When you say to put some stocking around the filter could I use like regular nylon stocking? (i.e. pantyhose fabric)? Will that work safely for now?


----------



## cevvin

Yes panty hose is fine.


----------



## LTrue

Woohoo! Then I'm off to make our other tank "Fry Ready"! Thank you for all of your help~!


----------

